# SF Premium riser instruction manual?



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I tried searching for this before, but the links I found were from years ago and now broken. Does anyone have a manual for the SF Premium riser? Not Premium Plus. I'm looking for how it should be set up with limbs.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

theblacksage said:


> I tried searching for this before, but the links I found were from years ago and now broken. Does anyone have a manual for the SF Premium riser? Not Premium Plus. I'm looking for how it should be set up with limbs.


Try this link: http://www.alternativess.com/images/PDF/SF-Archery_ForgedRiserManual-GB.pdf


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

Does SF use one manual for multiple risers?


----------



## Lmfourie (7 mo ago)

Can I use a trigger on a barebow (as for a compound bow)? Can I, as a lefty, shoot with a right-hand bow, and if that's possible, how?


----------

